# Father's Given and Surname in same Given Name



## Ramu26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Actually my fathers name is (Rajesh V), in passport application it should have been

Given name : Rajesh
Surname : Venkat

But when I filled my Inidan passport application I wrote entire name as

Given name : Venkat Rajesh
Surname :

Now, when I am filling L1 visa form DS-160, should i fill it as it is in my passport or
can I fill it correctly. Will there be any problem for my L1 visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not get a passport with the correct information?


----------



## Ramu26 (Mar 24, 2013)

I got new passport just two days back and If I go for new passport again this will be my third passport in 
a span of a year, as I had applied for few other corrections.So, given a opportunity,I don't want to apply for new passport again


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

One would think that's the _perfect_ time to object to the error in your passport, two days (or less) after you receive it.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Given today's security climate, a third passport in less than a year might invite some uninvited scrutiny. If this was not your mistake you need to contact the appropriate agency for correction.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Given today's security climate, a passport without a surname _will_ invite scrutiny.

I'd get it fixed.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sharbuck said:


> Given today's security climate, a third passport in less than a year might invite some uninvited scrutiny. If this was not your mistake you need to contact the appropriate agency for correction.


A passport with no last name will attract scrutiny.


----------

